# MSN 8 pour Mac



## plumachau (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

MSN 8 pour Mac gère bien la vidéo. On peut trouver la version Bêta ici

http://www.wikikou.fr/messenger-mac-8-telechargement-captures-ecran-actualite-1257.html

Elle n'est pas en Français pour le moment, mais la vidéo et le Son fonctionnent bien, j'ai pu tester avec un copain qui est sous Vista.

J'ai fait un Chat vidéo et audio pendant 20 minutes, sans aucun bug.


----------



## whereismymind (23 Mars 2009)

Tu as eu ça aussi durant l'installation ??







J'ai essayé de poursuivre mais ensuite, c'est comme ça tout du long ....


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mars 2009)

Dans l'application MSN 8, faire cmd+i (lire les infos) et supprimer toutes les langues sauf l'anglais.

MSN fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2009)

Yes merci beaucoup !


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mars 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Yes merci beaucoup !



De rien. 
Et maintenant, la vidéo et le son sur MSN fonctionnent.


----------



## ikeke (24 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Vous n'avez pas de souci de connexion ? ce soir pas moyen de me connecter alors que je viens de telecharger l'appli


----------



## chloe2308 (25 Mars 2009)

merci de vos informations


----------



## chloe2308 (25 Mars 2009)

re bonjour,
juste pour informations, il n'y a ni clein d'oeil ni possibilité de mettre des smiley (autres que ceux de base), ni wizz, ni photo (à la place du bonhomme de msn pour s'identifier)? sur cette version.


----------



## whereismymind (25 Mars 2009)

chloe2308 a dit:


> re bonjour,
> juste pour informations, il n'y a ni clein d'oeil ni possibilité de mettre des smiley (autres que ceux de base), ni wizz, ni photo (à la place du bonhomme de msn pour s'identifier)? sur cette version.



Mouai .... C'est une version Beta. Faut pas trop en demander surtout que par rapport au support de la Webcam, c'est assez secondaire.


----------



## iZiDoR (25 Mars 2009)

Merci pour l'info et le lien 
Mais je doute quitter skype pour revenir sur msn .... enfin, on va tester


----------



## sharwyn (26 Mars 2009)

Le problème c'est pas de savoir si toi tu vas quitter skype pour msn, mais plutôt de savoir si toutes les personnes sous msn vont switcher sous skype 

Haaa... je rêve d'un monde où tout le monde utilise Ichat 


Sinon ce msn 8 fonctionne plutôt bien pour une béta juste une soirée où je n'ai pas pu me connecter


----------



## Gaffophone (26 Mars 2009)

Merci pour l'astuce des langues à supprimer à l'installation, ça m'a permis de le faire sans souci.

Par contre impossible de me connecter, j'ai essayé 50 fois mais rien n'y fait 

EDIT : C'est bon, il suffit de changer de serveur à la connexion et ça passe.

Par contre j'ai un autre souci, MSN n'apparait pas dans la liste Applications... et vous ?


----------



## Fìx (26 Mars 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Merci pour l'astuce des langues à supprimer à l'installation, ça m'a permis de le faire sans souci.
> 
> Par contre impossible de me connecter, j'ai essayé 50 fois mais rien n'y fait
> 
> ...



Peut-être dans ton dossier "Microsoft Office" si tu le possèdes?

Moi c'est là qu'il est par défault depuis l'installation du pack Office 2008... (pas la version 8 d'msn par contre!^^)


----------



## Gaffophone (26 Mars 2009)

Non je n'ai pas Office, j'utilise iWork.

J'ai cherché un peu partout mais je n'ai rien trouvé et pour le moment la seule solution que j'ai c'est de laisser MSN dans le Dock, ça me gonfle un peu


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Mars 2009)

sharwyn a dit:


> Le problème c'est pas de savoir si toi tu vas quitter skype pour msn, mais plutôt de savoir si toutes les personnes sous msn vont switcher sous skype
> 
> Haaa... je rêve d'un monde où tout le monde utilise Ichat
> 
> ...



lol 

D'ailleurs je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde utilise msn quand tu vois la qualité de la concurrence à côté..... 
Un rêve.... que beaucoup de macusers font.... mais qui sait? peut être bientôt une version ichat PC .........


----------



## whereismymind (26 Mars 2009)

Une version PC de iChat ? Quand bien même, le soucis, c'est le protocole utilisé et non le logiciel. Le protocole Roi est celui de Microsoft, ce dit protocole qu'iChat ne supporte pas ...


----------



## Gaffophone (27 Mars 2009)

chloe2308 a dit:


> juste pour informations, il n'y a ni clein d'oeil ni possibilité de mettre des smiley (autres que ceux de base), ni wizz, ni photo (à la place du bonhomme de msn pour s'identifier)? sur cette version.



En effet il n'y a rien de tout ça mais le plus dérangeant c'est de ne pas avoir les avatars des personnes avec qui on discute, même dans la fenêtre de conversation


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mars 2009)

Après plusieurs utilisations, je me rends compte de plusieurs bugs.

La vidéo et le son fonctionnent parfaitement entre Mac et PC sous Vista.
La vidéo semble ne pas fonctionner sous XP.

La version a aussi quelques problèmes si le PC en face est ordinateur de bureau ou un portable.
La caméra semble ne pas être toujours reconnue.

Pour ma part, Skype est toujours la meilleurs application pour la vidéo.
MSN a, je le reconnais, une bonne qualité audio (bien meilleure que aMSN).


----------



## whereismymind (30 Mars 2009)

N'oublie pas que c'est une Beta. Pour le moment, ça n'a pas vraiment de sens de le comparer avec Skype qui lui n'en est pas une ...


----------



## memup (31 Mars 2009)

quand je dézip puis supprime les langues en laissant juste anglais(en) voilà le message qui apparait
j'ai un Imac blanc intel avec toutes les mises à jours ok


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Mars 2009)

memup a dit:


> quand je dézip puis supprime les langues en laissant juste anglais(en) voilà le message qui apparait
> j'ai un Imac blanc intel avec toutes les mises à jours ok



Tu es sous Tiger (10.4.11) qui ne doit pas être supporté par MSN.
Il faut probablement le dernier système Léopard (10.5)


----------



## memup (31 Mars 2009)

J'utilise aMSN genial comme sur un pc avec le son et la vidéo nickel sous tiger ou leo, donc une question pourquoi se prendre la tête avec MSN 8 beta?
voici le lien pour aMSN: http://www.amsn-project.net/download.php


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Mars 2009)

Se prendre la tête? non, je penses pas, une majorité ici utilise skype....
Pour amsn, le plus important, la voix, n'est pas supportée....


----------



## whereismymind (31 Mars 2009)

memup a dit:


> J'utilise aMSN genial comme sur un pc avec le son et la vidéo nickel sous tiger ou leo, donc une question pourquoi se prendre la tête avec MSN 8 beta?
> voici le lien pour aMSN: http://www.amsn-project.net/download.php



aMSN pose beaucoup de problèmes. Y'a qu'à voir le nombre de posts à ce sujet rien que sur le forum de MacGé.


----------



## Gaffophone (31 Mars 2009)

Personnellement je ne supporte pas aMSN, c'est trop lourd et trop bugué !


----------



## whereismymind (31 Mars 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Personnellement je ne supporte pas aMSN, c'est trop lourd et trop bugué !



Pas mieux !!


----------



## Chaaxrlotte (1 Avril 2009)

Je n'arrive pas pff  
Quand j'ai télécharger, il y a aussi des petits chiffres, 
Mais quand je vais dans aplications il est même pas la le msn -_-'
Et si je continue a installer avec les chiffres et ben ça se connecte puis direct ça se déco :s 
Qlq pourrait m'aider ?
Bisous


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2009)

Chaaxrlotte a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas pff
> Quand j'ai télécharger, il y a aussi des petits chiffres,
> Mais quand je vais dans aplications il est même pas la le msn -_-'
> Et si je continue a installer avec les chiffres et ben ça se connecte puis direct ça se déco :s
> ...




C'est écrit pourtant sur le site de téléchargement 

Pour ne pas avoir cette fenêtre de chiffres : AVANT d'ouvrir MSN, il faut faire un clique droit ou ctrl + clique et choisir Lire les informations - ensuite il faut décocher TOUTES les langues sauf l'anglais.


----------



## Chaaxrlotte (1 Avril 2009)

Ah merci beaucoup j'ai enfin réussi 
Et la où j'ai télécharger y'avais rien de marqué ... 
Fin bon le principal c'est que j'ai réussi 
Merci encore


----------



## jmoneyron (2 Avril 2009)

Mes correspondants me voient et ne m'entendent pas. Par contre moi je les vois et les entend sans problème.

Ceci quelle que soit la couleur de l'icône du micro blanche ou noire.

iMac 24" 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, mémoire 4GB. Mac OSX 10.5.6

Y aurait-il quelque part un réglage qui m'aurait échappé ?


----------



## richard-deux (3 Avril 2009)

jmoneyron a dit:


> Y aurait-il quelque part un réglage qui m'aurait échappé ?



Non.
N'oublie pas que c'est une version béta.


J'ai moi aussi différents problèmes.


----------



## jmoneyron (3 Avril 2009)

Merci, on va patienter, la vidéo c'est déjà un joli +


----------



## dougi83 (8 Janvier 2010)

Avec Snow Leopard en 10.6.2 il n est a priori plus possible de choisir les langues a l install...
Dommage


----------



## boddy (11 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> N'oublie pas que c'est une version béta.




béta : oui

mais pas de Microsoft comme essaie de le faire croire le site pour le téléchargement.

Alors attention où vous mettez les pieds


----------



## elephantbleu (11 Janvier 2010)

ne marche pas avec snow leopard... ou bien suis je le seul?


----------

